# Canada Spread Questions



## Carter.Paulson (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey guys, trying to get a trip for Canada lined up this year and planning on going for snows. We are going to buy 50 dozen Whiterocks just for the ease of storage and i think they're super nice. Any reviews would also be great. We are thinking 35 dozen snows and 15 dozen blues I think it was. Does it pay to buy another 5 dozen juvies or swap out 5 dozen snows for some juvies or in your experience what would you guys say? Thanks.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

I would say you are off to a very good start with the White Rocks.... I would suggest to add several White Rock Deck Boss flyers for added motion. Good luck !


----------

